

Show HN: our network scoring algorithm for entrepreneurs - erict19
https://beglobality.com/about-my-globality-score

======
erict19
Here is the link to the Google Doc compiling the research behind our
algorithm:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/15FyarysKGS7rW9kyzIym7dkD...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/15FyarysKGS7rW9kyzIym7dkDG_EWFDJdtqk0AgU4Zok/edit)

~~~
Realskeptic
+1 for the mention of Rewire

------
ritwikt
Didn't work with my LinkedIn .. bug or too early for that?

Gives me At the moment, your network is not eligible for full access. You can
try to integrate more networks to improve your score to 50 or check out our
startup toolbox.

~~~
erict19
Thanks ritwikt for trying it out, Linkedin's API has proven to be a bit
finicky compared to Facebook's API. At the moment, because we're also focused
on mapping your social network and ironing out the details, we have quota
score of 50 for testing out the full platform.

